# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Whites tree frog live plants?

## FantaTizer

Hi everyone,

I have 4 whites tree frogs but wanted to see what plants anyone with a live set up for whites tree frogs would recommend? I know they need something sturdy because of their weight but would be great to get some advice.

Thanks, Hannah

from Hannah

----------


## Amy

Are you looking for unique plants? Or just anything live that can stand up to a whites tree frog beating?

----------


## FantaTizer

I would like it to look natural but my main concern is that it will be able to withstand the weight of a whites tree frog!

from Hannah

----------


## Amy

Easy growers would be things like Pothos, philodendron, and Dieffenbachia...both of those hold up really well to my grey tree frogs.  They launch themselves onto the dieffenbachia and I've had no issue with them breaking.  You have to be careful when pruning because the dieffenbachia is toxic when it "oozes."  I just do it during the day while the frogs are sleeping and it's healed over by the time they're active again.  I have a Calathea in there that should be doing decent, but doesn't seem to tolerate abuse as well as the others.  I also have Salvinia minima in the water area, that's nice because they don't track it as easily as duckweed.

----------

irThumper

----------


## bill

What size enclosure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FantaTizer

That's great, thanks for your help LilyPad! My enclosure is 60 x 45 x 60 exo terra!

from Hannah

----------


## FantaTizer

Have you got a picture of your set up you could send me LilyPad?

from Hannah

----------


## Amy

I will have to get a new photo tonight.  The old photo doesn't show any growth.

----------


## FantaTizer

> I will have to get a new photo tonight.  The old photo doesn't show any growth.


That would be great, thanks so much!

from Hannah

----------


## Jason

U


> That's great, thanks for your help LilyPad! My enclosure is 60 x 45 x 60 exo terra!
> 
> from Hannah


Personally, I wouldn't house four whites in that. The rule is something like 30 gallons for 2 and then 15 for every extra one. Your tank comes to around 35-40 gallons

----------


## Hilizanne

I guess I am breaking many rules. I have 7 whites tree frogs in about a ?50-60 gallon front opening vivarium. It's an old Hagen tank. I do not have a false bottom. Instead I have a shallow layer of plantation soil that I remove and replace every few months (lots of waste with so many frogs), magnolia leaves and a cork background with shelves siliconed on. I have a large bromeliad (without the spiky sharp leaves) and a fully grown birds nest fern each potted in plantation soil--one in a pot and the other in a cork tube. This allows me to pull the plants out when I change the dirt without much trouble. also a few fake plants in there. Anyway, these plants and my frogs have fared well for one year now, and the vivarium is still beautiful and stably humid with the real plants. Everything I read recommended fake plants with Whites because they would kill live ones with their weight and activity, but these plants are doing great. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hilizanne

Here it is a few months ago


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hilizanne

Kind of out some branches under leaves to help support.

I am very happy I finally successfully posted a photo on here. I'll stop now.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## FantaTizer

> Kind of out some branches under leaves to help support.
> 
> I am very happy I finally successfully posted a photo on here. I'll stop now. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's great, thank you so much for sharing! Looks really good  :Big Grin: 

from Hannah

----------


## Barbie

Hi there! I keep Maggies (the fatter cousins of Whites) and GTFs so I know what you mean about needing plants that can take a beating!

I had pothos but they eventually became too fragile for my big fatties to sit on, though I use it in my GTF enclosure and it stands up to them somewhat! 

I really like Bromeliads because they're so tough, I just clip off the pointed ends with nail clippers for the sake of fat frog safety. Birds nest palm is always a winner across all species because it's so tough and holds water well. I also can't resist a lovely bird of paradise in my 4ft tall enclosures because... Well pretty. Babies tears looks beautiful if you use a peat base and does well in low light. And who could forget the beautiful peace lily, Spathophyllum!

----------


## FantaTizer

> Hi there! I keep Maggies (the fatter cousins of Whites) and GTFs so I know what you mean about needing plants that can take a beating!
> 
> I had pothos but they eventually became too fragile for my big fatties to sit on, though I use it in my GTF enclosure and it stands up to them somewhat! 
> 
> I really like Bromeliads because they're so tough, I just clip off the pointed ends with nail clippers for the sake of fat frog safety. Birds nest palm is always a winner across all species because it's so tough and holds water well. I also can't resist a lovely bird of paradise in my 4ft tall enclosures because... Well pretty. Babies tears looks beautiful if you use a peat base and does well in low light. And who could forget the beautiful peace lily, Spathophyllum!


Thanks for your great advice!!!

from Hannah

----------


## FantaTizer

Thank you for all your advice, this is my new live set up for the whites tree frogs!

from Hannah

----------


## Barbie

It looks beautiful! Well done  :Smile:

----------


## Shakudo

Looks amazing !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FantaTizer

Thank you both!!

from Hannah

----------


## Shakudo

Your welcome, be proud of your tank it looks gorgeous I'll bet the frogs are happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FantaTizer

So far so good, none of the frogs have broken anything!!

from Hannah

----------


## irThumper

Dwarf varieties of Sansevieria would do well with White's in terraria https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sansevieria

----------

